# Free fishing for children



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*Free fishing for children​*Die Umweltbehörde/ministerium in Großbritannien meldet einige Änderungen für das Angeln auf der Insel.

Man kann nun mit 3 Ruten statt mit 2 Angeln.

Es gibt eine 365-Tage Lizenz (ab Kaufdatum), statt nur einer (Kalender)Jahreslizenz.

Und als größte Neuerung, um mehr Kinder zum Angeln zu bekommen:
Kinder können nun eine freie Lizenz bekommen.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/free-fishing-for-children
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

Kinder frei mit einer Rute mitangeln lassen in Deutschland?

Um damit (noch mehr, wie in England) Kinder zum Angeln zu bringen!

In Deutschland würden Behörden, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und Tierrechtler und -schützer samt den als Fischereiverbänden getarnten Naturschutzverbänden im DAFV Amok laufen, würde man solche Vorschläge machen...

Stellt euch nur vor, was euer Vereinsvorsitzender, euer Geschäftsführer in einem LV oder gar im anglerfeindlichen DAFV sagen würde, würde man von denen verlangen, sich für freies Kinderangeln einszusetzen...

Naturschutz, Tierschutz, Kinderschutz, Funktionärsschutz, Eigentumsschutz - ALLES würde da an Argumenten herangezogen werden, um Kindern weiterhin das Angeln in Deutschland möglichst schwer zu machen.


Umso schöner, wenn man sieht, dass im europäischen Ausland, wie hier in Großbritannien, das auch absolut im Sine der Angler, des Angeln und der angelnden Kindern angegangen wird.

Lesenswert, nachahmenswert!


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Träume habe ich in D keine mehr. Das zu erlauben wird deutschen Sesselpupsern nie in den Sinn kommen.



Ich seh das auch leider so....

Dafür kämpfen, dass sich das (endlich wenigstens punktuell) ändert, werd ich aber bis zum umfallen...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*

Hallo,

in Bayern haben wir das schon lange. Da dürfen Kinder bis 9 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Formalitäten mit einer Rute eines erwachsenen Anglers mitangeln.
Die Intention zur Einführung damals war eben das "Heranführen von Kindern an die Fischerei"; wurde, glaube ich so um 2000 eingeführt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*

Die kriegen in England ne freie Lizenz, nicht zwangsweise nur unter Aufsicht mitangeln.

Sind schon "kleine" Unterschiede"..

Zudem kenn ich das in Bayern weder aus Gesetz noch Verordnung, dass unter 10-jährige frei angeln dürfen.
Welcher § wäre das denn genau, ist das aus Gesetz oder Verordnung?

Es gibt in diversen Ländern sogenannte Helferregelungen (altersunabhängig), bei denen dann aber oft auch der Angler aus Tierschutzgründen das eigene Angeln einstellen soll, solange andere die Rute in der Hand haben (um gegebenenfalls gleich eingreifen zu können) und der gesamte Angelvorgang (von auswerfen bis Landung) nicht von Helfern durchgeführt werden darf.

Sind schon typisch bürokrateutonische Regelungen, weil ja nix ungeregelt (bis ins Kleinste) bleiben darf..

Gut, dass das andere Länder (hier GB) besser regeln in meinen Augen.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*

In Brandenburg dürfen Kinder ab 8 Jahren für ein jährliches Entgelt von 2,50€ auf Friedfische im Verbandsgewässer angeln. Für andere Gewässer bedarf es den Erlaubnisschein. 

Sogar erklärt, mit was man fischen darf, wie man den Fisch töten kann/muss ist Online erklärt.

http://www.mlul.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/bb1.c.210998.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*

Das find ich klasse!

Auch wenn der Brandenburger Verband eigentlich Anglerverräter ist (DAFV); muss man die für diese Geschichte wirklich loben.

Und das Ministerium hat das unkompliziert dargestellt, alles (rechtlich) Nötige zusammen gefasst, ohne zu überfrachten - auch Topp!!!!!! (wenn ich da an die Angelverhinderer in den Behörden und Ministerien und Verbänden in B-W denke .... :-(  )).

Und natürlich ist es gut, wenn Kids als Vereinsmitglieder auch im (Verbands)gewässer angeln dürfen, geht ja aber laut dem Link auch in anderen Gewässern, wo sie ne Karte kaufen können, wenn sie nicht in Verband/Verein wollen..

DAS gefällt mir, diese Regelung der Brandenburger Regierung..


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing für children*

Hallo,

wie ich schon schrieb, dürfen sie mit mit einer Rute eines erwachsenen Anglers (unter dessen Aufsicht) mitangeln. Ist in der Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug fischereilicher Bestimmungen geregelt (VwVFiR).
Steht unter Punkt 10.6 und gilt seit 01.01.2000.
Möglicherweise ist die Regelung bei den Engländern in Teilen besser, aber bei uns bezieht sich das auf alle Gewässer, was ich mir in England bei bestimmten Exklusiv-Strecken nicht vorstellen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Von meinem Denken her, sollte es selbstverständlich sein, die Kleinen mit ans Wasser nehmen zu dürfen und ihnen eine Angel in die Hand drücken.
So haben es meine Eltern gemacht und so mache ich es auch mit den Kids von Freunden (nur eben so, dass ich auf Kommerzielle Gewässer ausweichen muss, was nicht sein müssen sollte).


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Sorry Lajos, das ist auch bei euch in Bayern nur der übliche schützertechnisch verdrehte Helferkram in Bürokrateutonien und hat nix mit einer freien Lizenz (= eigene Angel, eigener Schein, eigene Verantwortung) wie in GB zu tun - vollkommen zweierlei Paar Stiefel....:


> *Das Kind darf keine eigene Angel verwenden*, sondern nur am Fischfang des erwachsenen Fischereiausübenden beteiligt werden. Dieser darf nach § 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 6 AVFiG höchstens zwei Handangeln verwenden.



DAS ist ja genau der Unterschied zu GB..

Die wollen WIRKLICH und REAL mehr Kinder und Jugendliche zum Angeln bringen...

In Deutschland (inkl. Bayern) ist in der Praxis der ganze Schützerdreck immer noch wichtiger als Kinder und Jugendliche, auch wenn die anderes behaupten (Nur Brandenburg machts da besser, danke an Angler9999!!!!) ........

Ist genau wie geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz, Tierschutz, Kinderschutz, Funktionärsschutz, Eigentumsschutz - ALLES würde da an Argumenten herangezogen werden, um Kindern weiterhin das Angeln in Deutschland möglichst schwer zu machen.
> 
> 
> Umso schöner, wenn man sieht, dass im europäischen Ausland, wie hier in Großbritannien, das auch absolut im Sine der Angler, des Angeln und der angelnden Kindern angegangen wird.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Das interessante an dieser Meldung ist auch was die " Environment Agency" dazu sagt.

Die Chefin von dem Laden wir zitiert mit:



> ... diese Änderungen können einen wichtigen Teil dazu beitragen mehr junge Leute ans Angeln heranzuführen *und die Zukunft des Angeslports zu sichern.*



Eine Behörde kümmert sich um die Zukunft des Angelsports, in dem sie gesetzliche Barrieren abbaut. 

Für uns hier in Deutschland beinahe unglaublich!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Bei uns in S-H darf in den Verbandsgewässern auch von Kindern bis zum 12. Lebensjahr auf der Erlaubniskarte eines Erwachsenen mitgeangelt werden. D.h. zum Beispiel am NOK Kind 1 Rute, Erwachsener 2 Ruten (oder auch Kind 2 Ruten, Erwachsener 1 Rute). Das finde ich persönlich eine gute und ausreichende Lösung! Ich würde Kinder unter 12 Jahren eh nicht alleine am NOK angeln (oder spielen) lassen....

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jüngere Kinder nicht in der Lage sind, (größere) Fische sicher und waidgerecht zu landen und zu versorgen. Das kann ich immer wieder beobachten, auch wenn es sicherlich Ausnahmen gibt.Insofern ist es in meinen Augen angebracht, dass Kinder bis zu einem bestimmten Alter nur unter Aufsicht angeln. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass unter Anleitung eines erfahrenen Angler sicherlich eher ein Fisch zu fangen ist und somit der Reiz des Angeln überhaupt erst sichtbar wird. Somit kann gerade der Erfolg einem zum Angelfieber verhelfen.

Ich bin ja selber Vater zweier Kinder und die Kinder sind glücklich, wenn sie mit mir auf Tour gehen dürfen. Alleine haben die auch gar keine richtige Lust (obwohl mein Sohn mit Kumpels öfter mal Köderfische für Papa stippen "darf"...).

Letztendlich liegt es auch ein wenig an den Ordnungsbehörden. Wir haben hier diverse Regenrückhaltebecken in der Stadt. Da haben sich schon Menschen beschwert, dass dort Kinder angeln (Angeln verboten). Kommentar des Verwaltungschef "Das ist dann so. Ist mir lieber, als wenn die den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer hocken. Da muss man auch mal drüber hinwegsehen können, solange die sich benehmen".

Sicherlich auch eine Ausnahme...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jüngere Kinder nicht in der Lage sind, (größere) Fische sicher und* waidgerech*t zu landen und zu versorgen.


Müssen sie auch nicht - das lernen sie erst mit der Zeit (nicht durch Kurse/Prüfung, sondern durch eigene Erfahrung und Erziehung im Elternhaus und später dann wenn sie richtig Angeln lernen mit anderen zusammen, im Verein, mit Eltern etc.)..

Und die paar weniger Fische, welche die ohne Aufsicht überhaupt fangen (können), da hab ich ne klare Meinung:
Was sind ein paar wenige "gequälte" Fische (so man überhaupt meint, die würden das bewusst empfinden) gegen zigtausende glückliche, angelnde Kinder??

Und dazu:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da haben sich schon Menschen beschwert, dass dort Kinder angeln (Angeln verboten). Kommentar des Verwaltungschef "Das ist dann so. Ist mir lieber, als wenn die den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer hocken. Da muss man auch mal drüber hinwegsehen können, solange die sich benehmen".
> 
> Sicherlich auch eine Ausnahme...


Da hatter recht (und ob das wirklich normale Menschen waren, die sich beschwert haben, oder welche von der spendensammelnden Verbots- und Schützerindustrie, das kann man sich auch denken)....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Theoretisch könnten Kinder ( u 14) so oder so frei an Gewässern angeln. Da kann doch eigentlich nicht viel passieren, da eh nicht strafmündig  

Ich selbst habe auch mal als Jugendlicher / Kind mit einem Kollegen schwarz geangelt und wurde auch erwischt....passiert ist nichts, außer das ich den Fang angeben musste und es gab einige bösartige Blicke morgens im Schulbus (der Kontrolleur war mein Busfahrer)


----------



## -MW- (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Sehr gut das das Thema mal angesprochen wird Thomas#6...diese Kinder-Regelung ist zum Erbrechen!|uhoh:
 Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm. sind vermutlich die EINZIGEN! Bundesländer wo es Kinder ein bischen einfacher haben mal selbst zu fischen.

 Hab Verwandtschaft in Holland wo es super einfach ist das Kinder ohne Probleme an unser schönes Hobby herangeführt werden können. Hier in DE geht das meist nur an Privatseen.
 Diese Regellungen sind einfach nicht zeitgemäß bzw. da sollten die Deutschen Entscheidungsträger mal über den Tellerrand schauen!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Ich habe selbst mit 4 Jahren angefangen zu angeln. Zuerst in Dänemark habe ich meine ersten Rotaugen mit der Bambusrute überlistet. In den Folgejahren habe ich in Holland in den Urlauben geangelt und ich war lebenslang infiziert.

Ich brauchte demzufolge keinen Vorbereitungskurs als ich mit 14 meine Prüfung mit Begeisterung abgelegt habe. Sicher musste ich noch einige Daten lernen, wie zum Beispiel die Produktivität der verschiedenen Fischarten. Aber die habe ich seitdem nie mehr gebraucht, und wenn doch würde ich sie kurzfristig in Erfahrung bringen.

Kindern den Zugang zu unserem Hobby, aber auch zu den Themen Umwelt, Ökologie zu ermöglichen sollte ein dringendes Anliegen unserer Verbände sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Free fishing for children*

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt bei dem Link der englischen Seite mit meinen, zugegebenen nicht mehr taufrischen, Englischkenntnissen  und auch auf anderen Seiten, in englisch, etwas eingelesen.
Ich lese da heraus, daß für Jugendliche bis 16 Jahre die Gebühr für das Äquivalent zu unserem staatlichen Fischereischein weggefallen ist. Dieser berechtigt aber erst mal nur zum Angeln im Meer und in Flußmündungen.
In allen anderen Gewässern benötigt man (wie bei uns auch) die Genehmigung des jeweiligen "Fischereirechtsinhabers". Es ist also nicht so, daß Kinder und Jugendliche in GB jetzt einfach freies Angeln in den Gewässern haben.
Ich lasse mich allerdings gerne von jemanden belehren, der besser englisch kann als ich oder über die rechtlichen Verhältnisse in GB in Bezug auf die Fischerei bescheid weiß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

